# Full text search with Dovecot



## xy16644 (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to implement "Full Text Search" (FTS) for Dovecot on my server. After doing a bit of research I came across this:

http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Plugins/FTS/Lucene

Is Lucene the way to go for using search with K9 email (on Android) and Thunderbird/Outlook on Windows?

When I use search now it is slow and the results are not great!


----------



## xy16644 (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone setup "Full Text Search" for Dovecot to enable faster and better search results?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 19, 2015)

The mail/dovecot2 has the SOLR option and there were several articles named FreeBSD Enterprise Search with Apache Solr in the BSD Magazine before end of 2012, see http://bsdmag.org/download/2012/


----------

